# Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!



## DaStash (15. März 2020)

*Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

sdzedggezuj8rji878373ew73zzzggwe 6tehcht67ß6959945909344ß950960969 69699669696666 eet
nhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyxafahrabsztttttt9fhkldoclghgyern durhuzhhsuzzwzz5u3784uzzer72383uw3ejciwjdihjefzhruu8vufuifi8cuopotri



i. A.
MfG


----------



## Mahoy (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

Mein Kleiner hat das gerade gesehen und für einen Moment so einen verschwörerischen Ausdruck in den Augen gehabt, bevor er wieder so tat, als könne er nichts damit anfangen ...

Jetzt habe ich ein wenig Angst.


----------



## AlphaMale (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

Huhu...kleiner Knirps. Bald hast du hier deinen eigenen Account.

In der jetzt schon vorhandenen Sprach- und Rechtschreibqualität...dürftest du hier schon den einen oder anderen Redakteur und freien Mitarbeiter "überholt" haben.


----------



## Bandicoot (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

XD...So sah mein Word Document gestern auch aus nach dem meine kleine (1 Jahr) in die Tastatur hackte mit den Fingern. Ja die kleinen fangen früh an.


----------



## theoturtle (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

Willkommen


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

Der kleine tut mir so leid...mitten in die Apokalypse geboren...was wird er für eine Zukunft haben ohne Klopapier? Wird Zeit dass jemand das Geheimnis der drei Muscheln lüftet


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

Wie kommt er an meine *Bachelorarbeit*...   ...


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

Warum kann man hier nicht liken? Ein paar der Antworten haben mich sehr zum Grinsen gebracht. 

Meine Kleine will immer nur Katzenvideos sehen, hat aber neulich ganz entzückt entdeckt, dass sie mit der Tastatur bestimmen kann, was man auf dem Monitorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> sdzedggezuj8rji878373ew73zzzggwe 6tehcht67ß6959945909344ß950960969 69699669696666 eet
> nhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyxafahrabsztttttt9fhkldoclghgyern durhuzhhsuzzwzz5u3784uzzer72383uw3ejciwjdihjefzhruu8vufuifi8cuopotri
> 
> 
> ...


Dann alles Gute zum Kind oder zum Kind, was endlich die Tastatur drücken kann. 
Ein Rentenzahler, ein RENTENZAHLER.  Danke


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mein Kleiner hat das gerade gesehen und für einen Moment so einen verschwörerischen Ausdruck in den Augen gehabt, bevor er wieder so tat, als könne er nichts damit anfangen ...
> 
> Jetzt habe ich ein wenig Angst.



Wer weiß was das bedeutet, meine Tochter guckte dem Treiben auch wissend zu...^^


AlphaMale schrieb:


> Huhu...kleiner Knirps. Bald hast du hier deinen eigenen Account.
> 
> In der jetzt schon vorhandenen Sprach- und Rechtschreibqualität...dürftest du hier schon den einen oder anderen Redakteur und freien Mitarbeiter "überholt" haben.



Kein Kommentar. 



Bandicoot schrieb:


> XD...So sah mein Word Document gestern auch aus nach dem meine kleine (1 Jahr) in die Tastatur hackte mit den Fingern. Ja die kleinen fangen früh an.


Meiner macht das vor allem immer dann, wenn der Rechner läuft und ich mal nicht davor sitze, deshalb musste ich jetzt mal seinen Hang danach kanalisieren, damit er nicht wieder meinem Arbeitgeber Emails schreibt. 



theoturtle schrieb:


> Willkommen






-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Der kleine tut mir so leid...mitten in die Apokalypse geboren...was wird er für eine Zukunft haben ohne Klopapier? Wird Zeit dass jemand das Geheimnis der drei Muscheln lüftet


Ne, davo, schon ein Weilchen. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie kommt er an meine *Bachelorarbeit*...   ...


 Da musst du mal Mahoy fragen, vielleicht weiß das sein Kleiner! 



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Warum kann man hier nicht liken? Ein paar der Antworten haben mich sehr zum Grinsen gebracht.
> 
> Meine Kleine will immer nur Katzenvideos sehen, hat aber neulich ganz entzückt entdeckt, dass sie mit der Tastatur bestimmen kann, was man auf dem Monitorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 Mein Kleiner kommt erstaunlich gut mit der Maus zurecht aber auch mit Controler und Handys... 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann alles Gute zum Kind oder zum Kind, was endlich die Tastatur drücken kann.
> Ein Rentenzahler, ein RENTENZAHLER.  Danke


 Sind zwei um genau zu sein, hab aber nur eine Tastatur. 

p.s.: Warum kann man hier eigentlich nicht liken?

MfG


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> sdzedggezuj8rji878373ew73zzzggwe 6tehcht67ß6959945909344ß950960969 69699669696666 eet
> nhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyxafahrabsztttttt9fhkldoclghgyern durhuzhhsuzzwzz5u3784uzzer72383uw3ejciwjdihjefzhruu8vufuifi8cuopotri
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat aber viel zu erzählen.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

Hehe, ja, ich musste ihn stoppen und es gab dann einen Zwergenaufstand! 

Wenn es um digitale Medien geht, kennen die Kleinen keinen Spaß! 


MfG


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*

Das 10 Finger-System beherrscht er auch schon sehr gut.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*



Sohn von DaStash schrieb:


> sdzedggezuj8rji878373ew73zzzggwe 6tehcht67ß6959945909344ß950960969 69699669696666 eet
> nhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyxafahrabsztttttt9fhkldoclghgyern durhuzhhsuzzwzz5u3784uzzer72383uw3ejciwjdihjefzhruu8vufuifi8cuopotri


Multipler Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln Absatz 3.2 - Beitragserstellung (Keine Bandwurmsätze, nutzt Satzzeichen, Rechtschreibschwäche)
Multipler Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln Absatz 4.6 - Spam (Beiträge, in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen/die kein Interesse an einer Diskussion widerspiegeln)
Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln Absatz 5, Account-Sharing (mehrere Personen nutzen einen Account)

Deine Sohn kann ich aufgrund seines defizitären Zustandes gerade noch so mündlich ermahnen (was bleibt mir auch sonst übrig, er hat ja noch nicht mal einen Account), aber beim Account-Sharing vom Papa wird das vermutlich nicht mehr ausreichen...



Gratulation, ich hoffe der Kleine ist und bleibt gesund und munter.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Multipler Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln Absatz 3.2 - Beitragserstellung (Keine Bandwurmsätze, nutzt Satzzeichen, Rechtschreibschwäche)
> Multipler Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln Absatz 4.6 - Spam (Beiträge, in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen/die kein Interesse an einer Diskussion widerspiegeln)
> Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln Absatz 5, Account-Sharing (mehrere Personen nutzen einen Account)
> 
> Deine Sohn kann ich aufgrund seines defizitären Zustandes gerade noch so mündlich ermahnen (was bleibt mir auch sonst übrig, er hat ja noch nicht mal einen Account), aber beim Account-Sharing vom Papa wird das vermutlich nicht mehr ausreichen...


Der war gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Multipler Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln


Danke, ich habe auch schon gewartet, wann ihr endlich einschreitet! Regeln gelten
 für alle und Eltern haften für ihre Kinder. Ordnung muss sein, also wirklich! Was
 habe ich an Zeit investiert, um den Text zu entschlüsseln. Was fällt einem sofort auf?

z.B.: 696969, na, erinnert ihr Euch. 0190, 696969! Brauchen wir solche Werbung hier?

Danach stieß ich dann auf 666 und hörte sofort auf, weiter zulesen. Ist ja klar warum!


----------



## Mahoy (16. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> z.B.: 696969, na, erinnert ihr Euch. 0190, 696969! Brauchen wir solche Werbung hier?



Also, des Kindeswohls wegen mich würde schon interessieren, wo der Kleine das aufgeschnappt hat. Der Herr Papa, eine Erklärung bitte!


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2020)

*AW: Mein Sohn möchte Hallo sagen!!!*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Multipler Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln Absatz 3.2 - Beitragserstellung (Keine Bandwurmsätze, nutzt Satzzeichen, Rechtschreibschwäche)
> Multipler Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln Absatz 4.6 - Spam (Beiträge, in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen/die kein Interesse an einer Diskussion widerspiegeln)
> Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln Absatz 5, Account-Sharing (mehrere Personen nutzen einen Account)
> 
> ...


Sehr gut, erster Post und schon Bekanntschaft mit der Moderation gemacht, man kann da aber auch nicht früh genug eingreifen um mögliche Unruheherde im Keim zu ersticken. Mein Kleiner ist nun ausreichend eingeschüchtert, gelobt Besserung und wird in Zukunft nur noch wohlüberlegte, Themen bezogene Beiträge auf seinem eigenen Account verfassen. 
Danke! 



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Der war gut.






Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe auch schon gewartet, wann ihr endlich einschreitet! Regeln gelten
> für alle und Eltern haften für ihre Kinder. Ordnung muss sein, also wirklich! Was
> habe ich an Zeit investiert, um den Text zu entschlüsseln. Was fällt einem sofort auf?
> 
> z.B.: 696969, na, erinnert ihr Euch. 0190, 696969! Brauchen wir solche Werbung hier?


 ich weise diesbezüglich jede Verantwortung von mir... 


> Danach stieß ich dann auf 666 und hörte sofort auf, weiter zulesen. Ist ja klar warum!


Zu spät, einfach zu spät. Du hast schon zu weit gelesen... 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Also, des Kindeswohls wegen mich würde schon interessieren, wo der Kleine das aufgeschnappt hat. Der Herr Papa, eine Erklärung bitte!


Mhhh, da mein Kleiner natürlich mit zwei Händen und zehn Fingern schreibt, liegt die 190 und 69 im besonderer Reichweite also genau außen und innen. Da ich hier DVBT2 besitze ohne HD+ kann ich auch keine Sender empfangen wo man solche Nummer aufschnappen könnte...  Ich hoffe das reicht erst mal um etwaige Bedenken auszuräumen.  Ansonsten, wie immer eigentlich, kommen Bildungsauffälligkeiten natürlich immer von den Großeltern, die ja bekannter Maßen keine Regeln kennen und so eine Art Steuerparadies als Äquivalent zum Erziehungsauftrag darstellen. 

MfG


----------

